# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  ~*~My Last Time Has Come~*~

## Hunain

Ä§§älääm-Äläïküm-WäRähïmätülläh-Wäßä®äkätähü
Dis My Last Post ......& May be I'll come if I'll be Live ...... Keep Remember me in your Pray .... Allah Hafiz ...
[flash width=499 height=450 loop=false:4db059a97d]http://geocities.com/hunain.my265/backlast.swf[/flash:4db059a97d]

----------


## Hunain

From Those Around,
I Heard a Cry,
A Mouthful Sob,
A Hopeless Sigh,
I Hear Their Footsteps Leaving Slow,
And Then I Know ,My Soul Must Fly,
A Chilly Wind Begins To Blow,
Within My Soul From Head to Toe,
And Then,
Last Breath Escapes My Lips,
It's Time To Leave And I Must GO!
So It is true(But it's Too Late)
They Said:Each Soul Has Its Given Date,
When it must leave its Body's Core,
And Meet With its Eternal Fate.
Oh Mark The words that I do Say,
Who Knows Tomorrow's be Your day,
At Last,It Comes to Heaven or Hell,
Decide Which Now,Do Not Delay
Come on My Brothers Let's Pray
Decide Now,Do No Delay

Oh God! Oh God! I Can't See!

My Eyes Are Blind! Am I Still Me?!

Or Has My Soul Been Led Astray,

And Forced To Pay a Proceless Fee?!
Alas To Dust We All Return,
Some Shall Rejoice.
Which Others Burn
If Only I Knew that Before
The Line Grew Short,And Come My Turn!
And Now!As Beneath The Sod
They Lay Me (with my record flawed),
They Cry,Not Knowing,I Cry Worse,
For They Go Home,
I Face My God!!
Oh Mark The Words
And I do Say
Who Knows?
Tomorrow Could Be Your Day,
At Last It Comes 
Hell---Heaven, Decide Which Now, Do Not Delay, 
Come On Brothers Do Not Delay,
Decide Which Now, Do Not Delay, 
Let's Pray ,
Decide Brothers
Do Not Delay!

----------


## Zaheer

why its ur last post? why u leaving?

nice sharing btw.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Why last post Hunain??? Aap kahan ja rahe ho?

Nice sharing :givefl;

----------


## pinkyraja

oh h 4 hunain
wat happen 
app ki last post kion?

----------


## Endurer

an eye opener..

----------


## pinkyraja

> Ä§§älääm-Äläïküm-WäRähïmätülläh-Wäßä®äkätähü
> Dis My Last Post ......& May be I'll come if I'll be Live ...... Keep Remember me in your Pray .... Allah Hafiz ...
> [flash width=499 height=450 loop=false:2ff4e1e9a7]http://geocities.com/hunain.my265/backlast.swf[/flash:2ff4e1e9a7]




wow app nay bohut achi post ki hai ore post tu bohut nice hai n really m feeling scared
waqaii humara waqt khabi b aa sakhta hai

----------


## Hunain

> why its ur last post? why u leaving?
> 
> nice sharing btw.


That might be last ...... But i think it's no need to leave ...So I'll be here

----------


## Hunain

> Why last post Hunain??? Aap kahan ja rahe ho?
> 
> Nice sharing :givefl;


Thanx @ Naila

----------


## Hunain

> oh h 4 hunain
> wat happen 
> app ki last post kion?


Now it's ok not last yet but I don't know when i'll be with u All

----------


## Endurer

welcome back  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Superb sharing Hunain  :Smile: 

But where r u going bro?

God Bless :givefl;

----------


## pinkyraja

oh
itz ok
welcome back  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hunain

> welcome back


Thanx @ Adeel Bro :hug1:

----------


## Hunain

> Superb sharing Hunain 
> 
> But where r u going bro?
> 
> God Bless :givefl;


 Thanx @ Fairy Sis ....... May Be not leaving but I'll be here after some time or may be not

----------


## Hunain

> oh
> itz ok
> welcome back


Thanx P 4 Pinky :givefl;

----------


## pinkyraja

> Originally Posted by pinky2005 @ Thu Jun 23, 2005 2:43 pm
> 
> oh
> itz ok
> welcome back  
> 
> 
> Thanx P 4 Pinky  :givefl;


 :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

WB Hunain :givefl;

----------


## Ash

hmm.. welcome back hunain  :Smile: 

about the post, well apna anay wala akhri waqt tu hameesha yaad rakhna chaye.

----------


## Majid

Nice sharing brother  :Smile:  

Discussion & Debate section mein kuch arsa pehle Ash ye thread kuch arsa pehle bana chocki hai  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

oh my god main dar gayi  :Frown:  

u know meri aik friend hai woh is website pe jaati hai www.dayofmydeath.com 
kehti hai is pe hum apni death k baare mein pata kar sakte hain i know yeh sab kuch baqwaas hai but pata nahin yaar yeh log aisi baaton pe yaqeen kyon karte hain

this is really very bad

----------


## Hunain

*Updated*

New Link Updated

[  Click Here ]

----------


## Tulip

Indeed an eye opener Hunain. Jazakallahu khair for sharing and welcome back here.

----------


## Hunain

AMeen... .. & Thanks ...Request to remember me in your pray

----------


## Tulip

Sure bro...

----------


## Hunain

Jazakallah-o-khair...Ameen

----------

